# Linking Meeting



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi all,


Haven't posted anything much before but do read lots of threads   .


We have been linked with a LO   and met his SW last week. He sounds lovely, think I am already in love!!! We have now been asked to attend a linking meeting this week. Has anyone attended one and what do they entail


We are also being told that it would be easier for us to foster our LO under a supervision order then adopt after the LA has a Placement order with leave to adopt, as LA don't pay legal fees and BM plans to contest.  Has anyone done the same?  How long after matching panel did your LO come home.


We would love to have him home ASAP but trying to create a realistic timescale. Seems like we have been waiting for years!!!


L


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi
Congratulations on your link    very exciting times ahead.
We didn't attend any linking meetings, these were done before SWs visited us and they had already decided we were the right family.  After our visits with LAC SW they then had a matching meeting with manager to discuss and phoned our SW to say they wanted to proceed.  We did attend pre placement planning meetings to plan intros.
Can't really advise on the fostering instead of adopting but it is fairly common for BPs to request permission to contest the AO but if this is after placement they don't stand a chance, it just causes a delay, extra stress for adoptive parents and false hope for BPs.  If they contest it before the child is placed everything has to be put on hold until the courts have decided what will happen.  Our DD's LA don't tell BPs when placement is taking place in order to avoid this, they wait until the child has moved and settled a bit.
We had intros 2 weeks after MP with our DD and she came home 10 days later (delayed slightly as she was poorly during intros), 9 days after with our DS and he came home 12 days later (intros were longer as he was older).  Intros are generally 1 - 2 weeks for pre-schoolers.
Good luck
OT x


----------



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks OT,

They want us to foster as they can get that through before the court papers are lodged and the courts won't allow change of address until after matter has been resolved which they think could take up to 6 months.

They say the BM will not be able to regain child and that she has said she would contest with previous LOs and not carried it through.

Horrible to think that BM's suffering will be our joy.    But know that we will do everything we can to give LO the life he deserves.

I had just finished reading your adoption story.  I am glad that happy endings happen....  

L


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

On the positive side, you will get a fostering allowance just not sure how it affects your right to SAP if you work or if it would be as much as SAP so check it out and make sure they don't diddle you out of any money!
Good luck with it all.
I need to update my story I guess now as we had DD placed in October   
There definately are happy endings and even the tough days aren't as bad as all that in the grand scheme of things, would much rather have my 2 than no littlies.
OT x


----------



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Your right OT   .  Wouldn't be without DS for anything.

Don't think we get paid but not fussing about money just want house full of noise and laughter.

Can't wait.  

L


----------

